# TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle [SOLVED]

## Phluffy

I'm getting a message during boot regarding TSC being unstable. The system seems to run find and I only stalls on that message for a few seconds before it goes onward, I was just curious if this is something that can be fixed or looked into. I don't have the slightest clue as to what TSC is. The following is grepped from dmesg:

user@Computer ~ $ dmesg | grep TSC

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.
> 
> [    0.000000] TSC: using PIT calibration value
> 
> [    3.062547] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

 Last edited by Phluffy on Tue Apr 21, 2009 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mgrela

This message doesn't mean, that you system is unstable. The TSC is the Time Stamp Counter, which counts clock cycles of your CPU. The message you are seeing tells you, that the TSC of your CPU stops when the CPU goes idle, so the system cannot use it as a precise timesource. This is common and is nothing to worry about.

----------

